# What Course For Me



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Im looking into doing a IT course with @dvent

Here Are The Courses That I Am Intrested In

Helpdesk Analyst



> Helpdesk Analyst With strong windows skills is needed to join a helpdesk. You will have an MCP with an MCSE as preferable.


2nd Line Support Engineer



> 2nd line support engineer required for well established dynamic organistion within the learning area. The successful person will be MCP accredited.


IT Support Analyst



> Our client a market leader in their chosen sector wishes to appoint an it support. The main focus for the role to handle calls (faults) coming into the helpdesk.


Bacially I want to do a IT Tech coruse do become a full qualified Microsoft Tech, On Hardware and software.

If none of these are right please let me know, and if you want to make any surgestion please let me know. also do you know what MCP and/or MCSE is please?

If you need to know i live in the UK.

Thanks.:wave:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

A MCSE is the Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer certification. It has been until recently considered to be a higher-level Microsoft certification, and is preferred by many. In a nutshell it covers using Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 in implementing and designing a "Microsoft network". Click on the link above for more information.

A MCP is the Microsoft Certified Professional certification. This is not so much a certification as to what you know/can do, but an indicator that you are working towards an actual Microsoft cert. Microsoft certs, such as the MCSA and MCSE, have several exams to complete. When you complete at least one of those exams, you are considered a MCP. A MCP, in terms of real world use, doesn't count for anything. It is, again, simply an indicator.

A MCSE will teach you a lot regarding Windows in designing, implementing, and maintaining, however it all software related. If you want to learn and certify regarding hardware, it is highly recommended you obtain the CompTIA A+ certification as a start. As a side-note, some CompTIA certifications can count as credit towards certain Microsoft certifications.

If you get your A+ as well as a MCSA or MCSE, you should be fairly well off to begin in Helpdesk/Desktop Support in IT.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

:grin:Well I had the meeting today on what course i can do. I just have to wait to see if i can get in to it. It will cost about £500 for the first year but within 6 months i will become MCP and i can start a carrer on that, then carry on my course it will be an 18 month course covering alot, but the salary will be good its a minimum £17,000 Pa, With a company car, it goes upto 25 to 30 K in the second year, after 5 or 6 years im looking about 45 up to 90 K just in the UK alone. :grin: 

But Im more intrested in the knowleage and the skills i will gain.

here are the papers i got from the meeting.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/166008B6.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/9FE9CE68.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/8A708E34.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/9EE1F662.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/22CAFE0C.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/42A8B95C.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/903BC8CE.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/7438D3CA.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/AA4CC310.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z248/Jaymie1989/CB4044C0.jpg

So What Do YOU Think.....:grin::wave:


----------



## mufc (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello 

I am looking at going to school for the following courses and was wondering if there is a big demand for anyone with these certifications either in Canada or the UK?

Looking at least for 50000$ or 25000£ salary range

CompTIA A+ Operating Systems; CompTIA A+ Hardware; CompTIA Network +; 70-270 - Installing, Configuring and Administering Microsoft Windows XP Professional; 70-290 - Managing and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Environment; 70-291 - Implementing, Managing and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Network Infrastructure; 70-293 - Planning and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Network Infrastructure; 70-294 - Planning, Implementing and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Active Directory Infrastructure; 70-298 - Designing Security for a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Network; 70-299 - Implementing and Administering Security in a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Network; 70-284 - Implementing and Managing Microsoft Exchange Server 2003; 70-228 - Installing, Configuring and Administering Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Enterprise Edition; CompTIA Linux+; 70-271- Supporting Users and Troubleshooting a Microsoft Windows Desktop Operating System; 70-272 - Supporting Users and Troubleshooting Desktop Applications on a Microsoft Windows XP Desktop Operating System; Internetworking Technologies Lab and Career Management.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay, this is going to sound harsh to you, but I want you both to realize what the industry is like and the realities that go with it. Please note I am not doing this to flame you - if anything, it is a splash of cold water.

First, to Jaymie1989 regarding the MCP and a career. A MCP is not enough to start a career. If you were to, for example, work at a computer store doing basic desktop support and assembling PCs, you would need at least a CompTIA A+ certification (most places ask you have this) as well as some additional experience and/or certification elsewhere. A MCP is truly _not_ a certification. All it is is an indicator that you are starting on a certification path. Do not let the words "Microsoft Certified Professional" fool you - all that is is marketing.

Second, to mufc. With CompTIA A+, Network+, Linux+, and a MCSA or MCSE there will be some demand for work, however do not expect (at least in Canada) a $50,000/year salary. This is because, first and foremost, companies are looking for those with experience. If you have the certifications, but do not have at least two years or more experience, you will be starting in desktop support (and maybe a bit of systems administration) for $37,000-$41,000/year. It is possible to get a thousand dollars or two above that range, but no higher unless you have years of experience. This is the reality of the industry. I would expect a somewhat similar range and reality in the UK as well.

I don't mean to burst your bubbles, but it is important to know that education provides opportunities to start a career and build on it, however for the industry (and general workforce) as a whole you need to start on the lowest rung and work your way up no matter your education. Experience provides proof to employers that you are capable, that you not only know what you are doing but have done it in the production environment, and have taken what has been thrown at you and succeeded.

Be patient. :wink:


----------



## mufc (Jul 18, 2007)

Cellus said:


> Second, to mufc. With CompTIA A+, Network+, Linux+, and a MCSA or MCSE there will be some demand for work, however do not expect (at least in Canada) a $50,000/year salary. This is because, first and foremost, companies are looking for those with experience. If you have the certifications, but do not have at least two years or more experience, you will be starting in desktop support (and maybe a bit of systems administration) for $37,000-$41,000/year. It is possible to get a thousand dollars or two above that range, but no higher unless you have years of experience. This is the reality of the industry. I would expect a somewhat similar range and reality in the UK as well.
> 
> I don't mean to burst your bubbles, but it is important to know that education provides opportunities to start a career and build on it, however for the industry (and general workforce) as a whole you need to start on the lowest rung and work your way up no matter your education. Experience provides proof to employers that you are capable, that you not only know what you are doing but have done it in the production environment, and have taken what has been thrown at you and succeeded.
> 
> Be patient. :wink:


Thanks Cellus I don´t take offense all though I have been doing some research on Network Administrators and some jobs have you stating at 60,000 but with at least 3 years experience I don´t mind starting out at 40,000 per year as long as there is room for growth.


----------



## lucifre (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, i agree with cellus. The certifications and all the schools are worhtless unless you have experience. Your best bet is to get a carreer related part time job while in school. Also, don't count on a salary, people say you can negotioate salary on the interview but the reality is that you better take what they offer or else they will find someone who will take it and no matter experience or the school you went to


----------

